# Oh the joy upon my eyes



## mjheck (Apr 3, 2015)

I installed the Wixey 550 on my Grizzly 15" planer today. I had bought the Wixey 510 a while back with the idea of installing it on this planer but found it to be more trouble than it was worth with all the brackets and other adjustments necessary to make it work. I sold the 510 and bought the 550 instead. Really simple installation without any need to make new parts. Drilled 6 small holes(with provided drill bits) and had it up and running pretty quickly. Did a little fine tuning and have it within .010. Highly recommend going this route.


----------

